# Fantasies



## kab_ (3 mo ago)

Hi to all. We are in our late thirties, two children. Our sex life has been difficult because of the kids, work, routine etc. She was never hungry for sex or lustful but she definitely enjoys herself and us together when we are having sex. She never initiates it though.
I have particular fantasies that I would like to share with her. Nothing illegal or immoral to think about, just some hardcore/sharing etc fantasies. I would never even dare to try make these fantasies happen irl, but I'd love the dirty talk between us. Every time I tried to bring these fantasies up when in bed, she either laughed or told me I'm weird. Should I give up? The thing is I'd love her to feel comfortable enough to share her own fantasies with me. It just feels that she is barely in the mood for sex in general, let alone some fantasy sharing.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Good question....Sharing fantasies with each other really takes a couple being really comfortable with talking about sex and what drives them. SOME Fantasies probably should not be discussed and should remain private. Depends on your partner. The only thing you can really do is direct communication. Spell it out and see what happens. 
Good luck Jimi


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

kab_ said:


> Hi to all. We are in our late thirties, two children. Our sex life has been difficult because of the kids, work, routine etc. She was never hungry for sex or lustful but she definitely enjoys herself and us together when we are having sex. She never initiates it though.
> I have particular fantasies that I would like to share with her. Nothing illegal or immoral to think about, just some hardcore/sharing etc fantasies. I would never even dare to try make these fantasies happen irl, but I'd love the dirty talk between us. Every time I tried to bring these fantasies up when in bed, she either laughed or told me I'm weird. Should I give up? The thing is I'd love her to feel comfortable enough to share her own fantasies with me. It just feels that she is barely in the mood for sex in general, let alone some fantasy sharing.


Read up on the difference between spontaneous desire and responsive desire.
In a nutshell most men have spontaneous desire and have a baseline level of horniness all the time and are ready to on a moment’s notice with a wink and a nod towards the bedroom. 😉 

many women may have spontaneous desire in the very beginning of a new relationship but once settled into a long term, monogamous relationship with kids and bills and cleaning catboxes etc their spontaneous desire dissolves and switch over to responsive desire to where their desire needs to be stimulated.

what you are describing in your situation is very normal and typical. She’s not a dude and she is not a young, single,childfree women in the opening acts of a new relationship.

So in other words you are gonna hafta initiate what you want and make it happen.

her laughing and saying you are weird is not saying no and is not a rejection or refusal. ….it just means you are going to have to arouse her more and show more initiative and effort to make it happen.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

kab_ said:


> Every time I tried to bring these fantasies up when in bed, she either laughed or told me I'm weird. Should I give up?


No. As I said above, laughing and saying you’re weird is not a refusal or a rejection or saying no.

it is test to see how serious you are and if you have the motivation and initiative to see it through.

One of the cosmic challenges for men is knowing the difference between a ‘no’ and a challenge to try harder. 

if you misread a challenge and back down, it doesn’t happen and you get put in the friendzone or a sexless marriage.

misread a no and you can go to jail.

But as I said, laughing is not a refusal or a rejection. It means she’s not aroused and turned on enough.

And saying you’re weird is an opportunity to show her how kinky and creative you can be. This is where you can work on your banter and flirtation and seduction skilz.

when she says you’re weird, your possible responses can be -

- YEAH!! Let’s get weird together!!!

- Yes but the good news is I am YOUR weirdo!

-I’m not weird- I am KINKY!

- *_* is not weird. *_* is weird, and we are going to do that next time!!

- I can’t help it, the beauty of your *__ and your __* and your *__* just brings out the best in me!

- no, that’s only weird if we’re wearing Eastern Bunny costumes or it involves circus midgets. Otherwise it’s perfectly normal.

- Would you even want me if I wasn’t?

- Ok, if that too weird for you then let’s fill the bathtub with spaghetti noodles and whipped cream and let’s do it in their instead.

-The real weirdos are the ones that DON’T do it!!

- but that nice young lady wearing the bikini in the tourist bar in Bangkok told that wasn’t weird at all.

- you won’t say it’s weird after you cum so hard you can’t talk for 10 minutes afterwards.

- that’s not what your sister/best friend/mother/girl’s rugby coach said.

I can go on all day and into the night but you get the point and this should at least get you started.

the point is do not take it as a refusal but rather a challenge to to show your willing to work for it.

you’re being too capitulating. Capitulation leads to accommodation. Accommodation leads to comfort. comfort leads laziness. Laziness leads to boredom. Boredom leads to loss of respect. Loss of respect leads to loss of desire.

Comfort and laziness and boredom are thy enemy. You must kill it.


----------



## plastow (Jan 4, 2022)

kab_ said:


> Hi to all. We are in our late thirties, two children. Our sex life has been difficult because of the kids, work, routine etc. She was never hungry for sex or lustful but she definitely enjoys herself and us together when we are having sex. She never initiates it though.
> I have particular fantasies that I would like to share with her. Nothing illegal or immoral to think about, just some hardcore/sharing etc fantasies. I would never even dare to try make these fantasies happen irl, but I'd love the dirty talk between us. Every time I tried to bring these fantasies up when in bed, she either laughed or told me I'm weird. Should I give up? The thing is I'd love her to feel comfortable enough to share her own fantasies with me. It just feels that she is barely in the mood for sex in general, let alone some fantasy sharing.


talk to her about it and explain you want to share these things with her and only her because she is the only one you can trust with them.everyone has fantasies,but many many people are too shy to voice them .but i have to warn you dont ever try to make them happen for real i did that and it backfired badly.talk to her .


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

This requires a whole lot of trust both ways. I longed to be able to share such desires with my late husband but he was not a safe man to do so with. I on the other hand provided safety he and a lot of
Other man could only dream of in the bedroom, BUT it never went any further than the physical desire he had. 

Most women need the mental and emotional safety with their man. Are you that for her? As another poster said, her reaction may have been to feel you out further to get a feel for how serious you were.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> No. As I said above, laughing and saying you’re weird is not a refusal or a rejection or saying no.
> 
> it is test to see how serious you are and if you have the motivation and initiative to see it through.
> 
> ...


This is print-out worthy.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Depends on what they are and who you are married to. My wife and I are on same page, you fantasize about bringing in 3rd party it will seriously damage the marriage. I will not be with a woman that is fantasizing about strange and I know her well enough that she is the same. 

We are both what I call violently monogamous, if either caught us with another, there will be blood shed. With fantasizing, I will divorce her ass and she can go find her some strange and she would probably do same to me.

However, I do wish I had the fire key to an elevator, I have voiced that. Our fantasies are locations with each other.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Just make sure the fantasy includes her.... 😕


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> Just make sure the fantasy includes her.... 😕





Julie's Husband said:


> Just make sure the fantasy includes her.... 😕


95 % of stories I whisper do just that


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

It's funny. I think the only fantasy I've shared with my wife is a recent one. She has not been able to have intercourse for over 25 years and I fantasized that she had been out walking the dog, met a woman who was widowed or something and needed some love, thought "I know just the solution," brought her home to meet me. 

The reason I was able to tell her this fantasy is that I thought it was amusing that I had as much trouble dealing with this situation in fantasy as I would in real life. If my wife were to suggest I have intercourse with another woman, I could not do it unless I could be absolutely sure that my wife was 100% on board and would not have regrets later on.

I just cannot imagine any way she could ever convince me that she would be good with it. It would not happen. The fantasy just did not work.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> It's funny. I think the only fantasy I've shared with my wife is a recent one. She has not been able to have intercourse for over 25 years and I fantasized that she had been out walking the dog, met a woman who was widowed or something and needed some love, thought "I know just the solution," brought her home to meet me.
> 
> The reason I was able to tell her this fantasy is that I thought it was amusing that I had as much trouble dealing with this situation in fantasy as I would in real life. If my wife were to suggest I have intercourse with another woman, I could not do it unless I could be absolutely sure that my wife was 100% on board and would not have regrets later on.
> 
> I just cannot imagine any way she could ever convince me that she would be good with it. It would not happen. The fantasy just did not work.


Sign me up.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

kab_ said:


> ..... late thirties, two children. Our sex life has been difficult because of the kids, work, routine etc. She was never hungry for sex or lustful but she definitely enjoys herself and us together when we are having sex. She never initiates it though.
> 
> .....I have particular fantasies that I would like to share with her. ........ but I'd love the dirty talk between us. Every time I tried to bring these fantasies up when in bed, *she either laughed or told me I'm weird. Should I give up? *The thing is *I'd love her to feel comfortable enough to share her own fantasies with me.* It just feels that she is barely in the mood for sex in general, let alone some fantasy sharing.


When my wife and I were in counseling with a Sex Therapist to try to reconcile our sex starved marriage, the ST told us that the best sex was playful and exploratory. She encouraged us to share sexual fantasies. Mine included having passionate sex with my wife, having her give me a BJ, like she promised we would do after marriage. According to my wife, she had none. Asked if she ever masturbated, my wife made a face and said no, never. The ST asked why not. My wife replied that if she needed that she had a husband who would do it for her.

The ST gave us lists of common sexual fantasies. She provided us with a Sinclair Institute Better Sex video set to watch certain fantasies as well as sexual options. Also the ST discussed with us the common reasons people won't share their sexual fantasies. One is that it is so shocking or taboo that the person with the fantasy will feel that they will cause their partner to become disgusted with them. 

The ST told us that if a man can't tell his wife his dirtiest and darkest sexual fantasies, who can he tell them to? In the ST's experience, he can tell them to a prostitute, who will not be horrified, who will not judge him negatively, who will look at him, talk to him and figure out how much she will charge him to make them come true. The ST told us it would be far better in such a situation for the wife to listen respectfully, not judge and try to see if she could do what was requested, or at least provide an illusion through role playing for something that might give the husband a taste of what he wants.


> *Should I give up? *


No you should not give up.


> The thing is *I'd love her to feel comfortable enough to share her own fantasies with me.*


The trick will be to sit her down in a non-threatening environment and get her to understand what you feel and empathize with your feelings. Make sure she understands that you are not asking her to do anything that crosses any of her personal boundaries. Also stress that some fantasies should never happen in real life. However, some fantasies can be lived out and emotions explored through role playing that keeps them in the realm of fantasy, but still allows for exploring some of the emotional aspects.

Good luck.


----------



## umbluu (Jan 24, 2020)

---he ST told us that if a man can't tell his wife his dirtiest and darkest sexual fantasies, who can he tell them to? In the ST's experience, he can tell them to a prostitute, who will not be horrified, who will not judge him negatively, who will look at him, talk to him and figure out how much she will charge him to make them come true. The ST told us it would be far better in such a situation for the wife to listen respectfully, not judge and try to see if she could do what was requested 

Sorry, I do realize it is off-topic, but I just tried to imagine myself in this situation... I am afraid not only my wife would find it off-putting, but I myself would too... Maybe it is just me, but threatening a woman (or any LD person) with partner potentially using a prostitute is worse than threatening with affair, open marriage (see parallel thread) or divorce... Maybe "threatening" is not quite a right word when a third party speaks of possible outcomes but somehow the right word escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> When my wife and I were in counseling with a Sex Therapist to try to reconcile our sex starved marriage, the ST told us that the best sex was playful and exploratory. She encouraged us to share sexual fantasies. Mine included having passionate sex with my wife, having her give me a BJ, like she promised we would do after marriage. According to my wife, she had none. Asked if she ever masturbated, my wife made a face and said no, never. The ST asked why not. My wife replied that if she needed that she had a husband who would do it for her.
> 
> The ST gave us lists of common sexual fantasies. She provided us with a Sinclair Institute Better Sex video set to watch certain fantasies as well as sexual options. Also the ST discussed with us the common reasons people won't share their sexual fantasies. One is that it is so shocking or taboo that the person with the fantasy will feel that they will cause their partner to become disgusted with them.
> 
> ...


Did your wife ever tell you her fantasies? mine will not. frustrating? you bet. cuz I know she has some.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> One is that it is so shocking or taboo that the person with the fantasy will feel that they will cause their partner to become disgusted with them.
> 
> The ST told us that if a man can't tell his wife his dirtiest and darkest sexual fantasies, who can he tell them to?


I don't think they all need to be told to anyone. 

I was castrate most of 2020. Having solo sex while castrate (zero testosterone) requires laser focus on erotic fantasy and physical stimulation. When the wife can help out, she supplies both of those, but the man will require more foreplay.

When going solo while castrate it can take quite a while to come to orgasm unless the man is doing some really hot fantasy. I found the fantasies became less and less what I would ever want to share, more and more torrid. I had to really reach to get to orgasm sometimes. I would not under any circumstances share those fantasies.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Did your wife ever tell you her fantasies? mine will not. frustrating? you bet. cuz I know she has some.


My wife claims none and I have never heard any. 

The Sex Therapist tried to get her to tell if she had any. Again, she gave us lists of common male and female fantasies, and sex instructional videos that included fantasies and role playing to watch. 

It would be frustrating, if I felt she was withholding them. I honestly believe that she either has none, or she is too afraid to even verbalize them with the only man who would understand and not judge her (me).


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> My wife claims none and I have never heard any.
> 
> The Sex Therapist tried to get her to tell if she had any. Again, she gave us lists of common male and female fantasies, and sex instructional videos that included fantasies and role playing to watch.
> 
> It would be frustrating, if I felt she was withholding them. I honestly believe that she either has none, or she is too afraid to even verbalize them with the only man who would understand and not judge her (me).


That is extremely frustrating, her feeling she can’t tell them to hubby of all people.


----------



## kab_ (3 mo ago)

Thank you all for the amazing replies and experiences you have shared. I really appreciate it. I read very carefully each comment and experience you have had.

My wife has been an average sexual person, by average I mean that she enjoyed the intimacy and passion of sex, looked for it but she wasn't overexaggerating about it or making it the most important issue in a relationship or in life. In terms of any fantasy or role-palying, she never expressed anything to me and the thing is that in less than a year after we got together, she was expecting. After our lovely kids arrived, our sexual life has been put at a serious test, I assume pretty much like everyone else's when kids come. I have been asking her about her fantasies but she either changes the subject or tells me she has none. I know she rarely masturbates on her own and judging by my understanding of her, I believe she doesn't tell me the truth when she claims that she's no fantasies. I understand that she usually is not in the mood for sex in general, or when she is, she isn't enough to reach these grounds.
It is not like my life depends on sharing my sexual fantasies with my wife, I just hate the fact that we have become more distant lovewise over the past few years and as we grow older, I am afraid things are gonna get worse. I also hate to think that she might have a very secret sexual agenda that she rarely visits and wants no-one else to visit too. I understand that I need to become more aware about when is a good time to bring up any fantasies, provide her with a safe and intimate ground, and before all these, work on improving my sexual connection with her which atm is in a bad situation - we can pleasure each other as we know each other well enough, but sex has become "a thing that has to happen since we are married" than something more passionate as it was or it should be.
I don't know.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

kab_ said:


> Thank you all for the amazing replies and experiences you have shared. I really appreciate it. I read very carefully each comment and experience you have had.
> 
> My wife has been an average sexual person, by average I mean that she enjoyed the intimacy and passion of sex, looked for it but she wasn't overexaggerating about it or making it the most important issue in a relationship or in life. In terms of any fantasy or role-palying, she never expressed anything to me and the thing is that in less than a year after we got together, she was expecting. After our lovely kids arrived, our sexual life has been put at a serious test, I assume pretty much like everyone else's when kids come. I have been asking her about her fantasies but she either changes the subject or tells me she has none. I know she rarely masturbates on her own and judging by my understanding of her, I believe she doesn't tell me the truth when she claims that she's no fantasies. I understand that she usually is not in the mood for sex in general, or when she is, she isn't enough to reach these grounds.
> It is not like my life depends on sharing my sexual fantasies with my wife, I just hate the fact that we have become more distant lovewise over the past few years and as we grow older, I am afraid things are gonna get worse. I also hate to think that she might have a very secret sexual agenda that she rarely visits and wants no-one else to visit too. I understand that I need to become more aware about when is a good time to bring up any fantasies, provide her with a safe and intimate ground, and before all these, work on improving my sexual connection with her which atm is in a bad situation - we can pleasure each other as we know each other well enough, but sex has become "a thing that has to happen since we are married" than something more passionate as it was or it should be.
> I don't know.


If you are wanting to be with someone that has sex on the brain a good chunk of the day and is open and assertive about their fantasies and desires and is always DTF despite what all else is going on in the home and with the kids, you’re gonna have to turn gay and start getting with dudes because that is describing guys and not the mothers of minor children. 

Now does that mean you are doomed to life of uninspired duty sex on your birthday and New Years and 4th of July? No of course not. 

But it does mean you’ll need to take the initiative and introduce more novelty and adventure if you want to break out of the same ol same ol. 

You can start with arranging for a sitter and a night in some romantic B&B or something. 

Just something to get her out of mommy mode and remind her that she is still a woman.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> If you are wanting to be with someone that has sex on the brain a good chunk of the day and is open and assertive about their fantasies and desires and is always DTF despite what all else is going on in the home and with the kids, you’re gonna have to turn gay and start getting with dudes because that is describing guys and not the mothers of minor children.
> 
> Now does that mean you are doomed to life of uninspired duty sex on your birthday and New Years and 4th of July? No of course not.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. It’s like you are dating, courting her all over again. It’s tough work, potential reward is good.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Absolutely. It’s like you are dating, courting her all over again. It’s tough work, potential reward is good.


The good news is that although it's a tough seemingly endless slog to fight this kind of inertia, once that 10,000 lbs ball is in motion, things start to look brighter. At one point you realize you can even take a short break and that ball will keep rolling on its own until you're back to it and ready to give it another, gentler, push. If you're persistent and lucky that ball will eventually become tough to -stop-


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Quad73 said:


> The good news is that although it's a tough seemingly endless slog to fight this kind of inertia, once that 10,000 lbs ball is in motion, things start to look brighter. At one point you realize you can even take a short break and that ball will keep rolling on its own until you're back to it and ready to give it another, gentler, push. If you're persistent and lucky that ball will eventually become tough to -stop-


Yeah, well when a wife tells her husband “the biggest mistake I made was marrying you,” (this morning) it’s kinda tough to get enthused about pushing the 10,000-pound ball.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

My wife is in general sexual person. We have rather frequent and healthy sex life. I asked her several times if she had any fantasies and she reluctantly said she had no fantasies. I personally had hard time to believe this. I think any sexual person had fantasies. I think by some reason my wife is reluctant to share them with me.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Women know better than to tell their husbands their fantasies because she knows he will do nothing but get all butt hurt about it. About 1 in a 1000 women will probably have that discussion with their man because that’s equal to the number of husbands that won’t get butt hurt.

She doesn’t want to stand in front of that moving bus for nothing.

Hell just think of all the stupid penis threads. It’s easy to figure out why she isn’t talking. The majority of men wear their sexual feelings on their sleeve.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Some people really don’t have any sexual fantasies. They enjoy sex with their partner and have fun. My wife never really initiates but rarely turns me down. I have asked if she has any sexual fantasies and she says she doesn’t. I will take her at her word.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ABHale said:


> Some people really don’t have any sexual fantasies. They enjoy sex with their partner and have fun. My wife never really initiates but rarely turns me down. I have asked if she has any sexual fantasies and she says she doesn’t. I will take her at her word.


Right, my wife's involve me and other places or semi-public places.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Did your wife ever tell you her fantasies? mine will not. frustrating? you bet. cuz I know she has some.


Ask after two glasses of wine


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Yeah, well when a wife tells her husband “the biggest mistake I made was marrying you,” (this morning) it’s kinda tough to get enthused about pushing the 10,000-pound ball.


Ouch. Sorry to hear brother


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Women know better than to tell their husbands their fantasies because she knows he will do nothing but get all butt hurt about it


Most wive’s fantasies probably don’t include their husband.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Right, my wife's involve me and other places or semi-public places.


i would not get “butt hurt” and I’d love to hear any fantasy. I’ve told her some about people we know. She was not butt hurt. Actually got into ideas of us having fun with a married couple we know from church.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Most wive’s fantasies probably don’t include their husbands.


And that makes them exciting!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Longtime Hubby said:


> i would not get “butt hurt” and I’d love to hear any fantasy. I’ve told her some about people we know. She was not butt hurt. Actually got into ideas of us having fun with a married couple we know from church.


That’s not what they meant when they said nail’em to the cross …. 😳


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> That’s not what they meant when they sad nail’em to the cross …. 😳


Was interesting as I heard not one discouraging word when I whispered ideas I have for the four of us. And, visited that theme four or five more times since debit. Hmm …


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

My wife says she has no fantasies, and I’ve told her a few of mine which she has no reaction to.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> My wife says she has no fantasies, and I’ve told her a few of mine which she has no reaction to.


yeah, mine finally admitted having fantasies, but won’t share any with me.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I would avoid the " church couple fantasy "


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> I would avoid the " church couple fantasy "


Why?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Your kidding right ?
It's church , is that what your God would want you to do ?
I'm surprised you would even ask that question....Morally inept


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Why?


Never heard of thou shalt not covet? Even if the mental gymnastics say you don't really mean it, that is what you are doing in the moment of verbalizing that fantasy.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Your kidding right ?
> It's church , is that what your God would want you to do ?
> I'm surprised you would even ask that question....Morally inept


Morally inept? Hey, since when are you judge and jury? It’s a fantasy, a one in a million chance of happening. Personally, I don’t think God cares. You don’t have fantasies? Get real.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Never heard of thou shalt not covet? Even if the mental gymnastics say you don't really mean it, that is what you are doing in the moment of verbalizing that fantasy.


Dude, it’s a fantasy designed to turn us on, get us off. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Dude, it’s a fantasy designed to turn us on, get us off. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


I'm not condemning, just answering your question. I'd be a hypocrite to say I haven't had thoughts and fantasies about that kind of stuff. If you want to live by the letter of the law in the Bible, then it is wrong to do it.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm not condemning, just answering your question. I'd be a hypocrite to say I haven't had thoughts and fantasies about that kind of stuff. If you want to live by the letter of the law in the Bible, then it is wrong to do it.


Well, i do appreciate your candor. Being human is a challenge. No doubt.


----------



## Wifeisagiver (9 mo ago)

So about 3 years into our marriage my wife and I were sitting out watching a bonfire and it was a clear calm night and there were shooting stars as we gazed up at the sky. It was also a full moon night. We didn't have any children yet, so we pretty much enjoyed sex and intimacy whenever and wherever we so desired. As we were talking my wife asked me if I had any fantasies that she should know about. I laughed and asked her what brought on that question. She just said that everyone has fantasies about something or someone. I said the only real fantasy I had would be for you to give me a blowjob in the middle of a field naked, on a full moon night, on the car hood at midnight while I smoked my favorite cigar. She looked at me and smiled and said that she doubted that would ever happen. So we never mentioned anything more about it as it was just a fantasy. So come July, about a couple months after that my wife asked me if I would go for a ride with her. She said she wanted to go for a ride just to get out. I said I thought it was getting late and did she really want to go this late. She said yup, she did and wanted me to go with her. So we went. After a few minutes she was driving down this dirt backroad and then she turned onto another dirt road that looked more like a cow path. We went a little further, she turned off the lights, and then drove down a hill and at the bottom the "road" ended. There was a large open field and you could see much of the area because of the full moon. So my wife put the car in park jumped out and opened the trunk. A few minutes later she came over to my side of the car and was naked. I asked her what the heck was she doing naked. She just said to get out of the car, get naked with her and she also had a blanket in hand. I complied and was still wondering what the heck she was up to. She threw the blanket on the hood, then gave me one of my favorite cigars and lit it for me. She sure looked great standing naked in front of me in the moonlight. I still didn't have a clue what she was doing. Then she asked me to get up on the hood and lie down and watch the shooting stars. So I was lying there enjoying it all, the quiet except for the crickets, my cigar, my gorgeous wife naked in the moonlight, and I'm thinking it doesn't get any better than this. Was I surprised when she came up between my legs and took my penis in hand. Then she asked me if I knew what she was doing. I said I didn't but that I sure was enjoying myself. Then she took me in her mouth, gave me a couple of strokes, and then asked if I knew now what she was doing. Then it made sense and my fantasy was becoming reality. She started giving me head right there. She had gone out if her way to set this up and I was clueless. But wow, she sure felt good and it was mind blowing and memorable. The field belonged to a farmer my wife was friends with his daughter and she had asked her friend if she could park there some night to enjoy the night air and the stars and she said anytime, just let her know what night so if her dad saw lights in the field he would know why. She worked her magic and took a good long time and was really into my pleasure and loved oral anyway so this just made it so much better. When she was finished, she climbed up on the hood and laid down next to me and lit up a cigarette and then asked me what did I think about tonight. I was speechless and I just put my arm under her neck, rolled her over next to me and gave her a big hug and told her she was hot, I loved her so much and that this was something I would never forget.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Wifeisagiver said:


> So about 3 years into our marriage my wife and I were sitting out watching a bonfire and it was a clear calm night and there were shooting stars as we gazed up at the sky. It was also a full moon night. We didn't have any children yet, so we pretty much enjoyed sex and intimacy whenever and wherever we so desired. As we were talking my wife asked me if I had any fantasies that she should know about. I laughed and asked her what brought on that question. She just said that everyone has fantasies about something or someone. I said the only real fantasy I had would be for you to give me a blowjob in the middle of a field naked, on a full moon night, on the car hood at midnight while I smoked my favorite cigar. She looked at me and smiled and said that she doubted that would ever happen. So we never mentioned anything more about it as it was just a fantasy. So come July, about a couple months after that my wife asked me if I would go for a ride with her. She said she wanted to go for a ride just to get out. I said I thought it was getting late and did she really want to go this late. She said yup, she did and wanted me to go with her. So we went. After a few minutes she was driving down this dirt backroad and then she turned onto another dirt road that looked more like a cow path. We went a little further, she turned off the lights, and then drove down a hill and at the bottom the "road" ended. There was a large open field and you could see much of the area because of the full moon. So my wife put the car in park jumped out and opened the trunk. A few minutes later she came over to my side of the car and was naked. I asked her what the heck was she doing naked. She just said to get out of the car, get naked with her and she also had a blanket in hand. I complied and was still wondering what the heck she was up to. She threw the blanket on the hood, then gave me one of my favorite cigars and lit it for me. She sure looked great standing naked in front of me in the moonlight. I still didn't have a clue what she was doing. Then she asked me to get up on the hood and lie down and watch the shooting stars. So I was lying there enjoying it all, the quiet except for the crickets, my cigar, my gorgeous wife naked in the moonlight, and I'm thinking it doesn't get any better than this. Was I surprised when she came up between my legs and took my penis in hand. Then she asked me if I knew what she was doing. I said I didn't but that I sure was enjoying myself. Then she took me in her mouth, gave me a couple of strokes, and then asked if I knew now what she was doing. Then it made sense and my fantasy was becoming reality. She started giving me head right there. She had gone out if her way to set this up and I was clueless. But wow, she sure felt good and it was mind blowing and memorable. The field belonged to a farmer my wife was friends with his daughter and she had asked her friend if she could park there some night to enjoy the night air and the stars and she said anytime, just let her know what night so if her dad saw lights in the field he would know why. She worked her magic and took a good long time and was really into my pleasure and loved oral anyway so this just made it so much better. When she was finished, she climbed up on the hood and laid down next to me and lit up a cigarette and then asked me what did I think about tonight. I was speechless and I just put my arm under her neck, rolled her over next to me and gave her a big hug and told her she was hot, I loved her so much and that this was something I would never forget.


Amazing. Treasure this memory.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm not condemning, just answering your question. I'd be a hypocrite to say I haven't had thoughts and fantasies about that kind of stuff. If you want to live by the letter of the law in the Bible, then it is wrong to do it.


Yep. It is just one of those sins God said was committing adultry. And a sinner that is not remorseful and repentant ....well ....know how The Book says it will end.

And no, I do not fantasize about other men's wives, or other women at all. My wife still holds my fantasies, I have no thoughts of sex with strange women. Going on 27 yrs and my hunger is for her and her alone.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Yep. It is just one of those sins God said was committing adultry. And a sinner that is not remorseful and repentant ....well ....know how The Book says it will end.
> 
> And no, I do not fantasize about other men's wives, or other women at all. My wife still holds my fantasies, I have no thoughts of sex with strange women. Going on 27 yrs and my hunger is for her and her alone.


Good for you.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Wifeisagiver you are one lucky and fortunate man! My wife would never even consider a blowjob as much as I’d love to get one. It remains an untouchable fantasy unfortunately, just like every one of my fantasies and she knows every one of them and just scoffs them off.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> Wifeisagiver you are one lucky and fortunate man! My wife would never even consider a blowjob as much as I’d love to get one. It remains an untouchable fantasy unfortunately, just like every one of my fantasies and she knows every one of them and just scoffs them off.


That is sad. Do you perform oral on your wife? If “yes,” she should return the favor. Better to give … as the saying goes.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> That is sad. Do you perform oral on your wife? If “yes,” she should return the favor. Better to give … as the saying goes.


It’s one of my favorite things. She just won’t kiss me afterward as she hates the smell and doesn’t want to taste herself. If I want to kiss her I have to go clean up and use mouthwash. 

Recently she just started letting me go down after intercourse which doesn’t bother me but she gets nothing out of it.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> It’s one of my favorite things. She just won’t kiss me afterward as she hates the smell and doesn’t want to taste herself. If I want to kiss her I have to go clean up and use mouthwash.
> 
> Recently she just started letting me go down after intercourse which doesn’t bother me but she gets nothing out of it.


Also have to wash face etc after oral on her. I’ve offered cream pie cleanup but she refuses my offer. Not sure why.


----------

